# Evitar picos de corriente con un condensador electrolitico?



## slipkadicto (Sep 5, 2011)

Bueno pues mi duda es la siguiente, he comprado un emisor FM de estos que se enchufan en el coche, en el mechero, funciona perfecto, pero cuando acciono el elevalunas se produce un pico que hace que el aparatito de quede congelado, teniendo asi que desenchufarlo y volverlo a enchufar para que funcione correctamente.

Mi idea era ponerle al mechero un condensador electrolitico bien gordote... para que cuando accione la ventana se evite ese pico (ya sea para este aparato o para cualquier otro) alguna recomendacion? creeis que resultara beneficioso o peligroso? de cuanto se lo meto?

Gracias por todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo le pondría un díodo serie (mínimo de 10 Amperes) y luego un electrolítico de 2200 uF por 25 V en paralelo.

Saludos !


----------



## slitaz (Sep 5, 2011)

slipkadicto dijo:


> . . . pero cuando acciono el elevalunas se produce un pico que hace que el aparatito de quede congelado . . .



Un filtro LC y un regulador 78xx para estabilizar el voltage.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 5, 2011)

Proba de poner un diodo en inversa entre el positivo y masa, aunque paresca que no sirva para nada, esto tambien te puede ayudar dado que diodo presenta un capacidad de muy bajo valor en inversa, de unos pocos picofaradios, con lo cual actua de filtro de altas frecuencias como lo deben ser algunos de los picos que le deben llegar al dispositivo desde los motores del levanta vidrio, proba con esto que te digo y las demas recomendaciones que dan los otros colegas, proba de a una y anda agregando de ser necesario, hasta lograr eliminar tu problema, saludos.


----------



## slipkadicto (Sep 6, 2011)

aver... voy a intentar repararlo con los componentes que tengo por aqui, para no ir tirando dinero poco a poco, tengo un condensador electrolitico que aguanta hasta 16V y tiene 1000uF micros, servira? el coche solo tiene 12... y para que mas capacidad? si lo que quiero es evitar un chispazo solamente cuando acciono la ventana :S


----------

